# Sticky  Remote Code Key & Theft Deterrent System



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

This is an overview from the owner's manual:

*Remote Coded Key Battery Failure*
The remote coded key is powered by its own internal battery. If this battery fails, no RF signal is transmitted when operating the lock, unlock and boot release buttons. However, the remote coded key reader has the ability to power the key when the key is inserted into the ignition switch and turned on, or to the start position. This enables theft deterrent disarming.

*System Operation*
When the ignition is turned ON, the body control module (BCM) sends the powertrain interface module (PIM) an encrypted BCM key security code. The security code is received via the slip ring or, in the event of no slip ring communication, by remote receiver. The PIM compares the received security code with the engine control module (ECM) stored security code and if the codes match, the PIM allows engine cranking and sends a separate encrypted security code to the ECM. The ECM compares this code with its stored security code and if the codes match, the ECM allows injector fuelling to continue. The PIM returns an OK TO START message, which triggers the BCM to jump from SHORT LOOP mode to the LONG LOOP mode.


*Armed*
The theft deterrent system can be armed actively, by pressing the lock button on the remote coded key or passively, when the BCM automatically arms the system 30 seconds after the ignition is turned OFF. When the theft deterrent system is armed, the following components are disabled and prevent the engine from being started: 

• The start relay, located in the engine compartment relay housing 

• The ECM 

• The PIM 


*Disarmed*
The theft deterrent system can be disarmed by pressing the unlock button on the remote coded key, which will unlock the doors, turn the interior dome lamp ON and disarm the system for 30 seconds or by inserting the remote coded key into the ignition switch and turning the ignition ON. 

With the system disarmed and the ECM and PIM enabled, the engine can be started. 

The BCM then reads a security code from the remote coded key contact pin via the remote coded key reader assembly. 

This system allows up to 1 second of cranking time if the code is invalid. This usually results in the engine starting, but then dying after 2-3 seconds. Normally this allows for fuel priming and reduces start delays while the security message is being validated. Engine crank is then disabled until the next ignition cycle. 

If the engine cranks briefly when the ignition switch is turned to the start position, there may be a faulty remote coded key reader. Press the unlock button on the remote coded key to disarm the theft deterrent system. 

*Remote Coded Key*
The theft deterrent system uses a remote coded key to arm and disarm the system and electrically lock or unlock the doors and the trunk lock. 

The RF transmitted by the remote coded key is received by the body control module (BCM) remote receiver located in the instrument panel between the demist ducts.

After pressing the remote coded key lock button to arm the theft deterrent system, the indicators flash once and the security status telltale LED begins to flash. After disarming the system by pressing the key unlock button, the indicators flash twice and the security status telltale LED stops flashing. 

Important: Passive arming of the system does not automatically operate the door locks or flash the indicators. 

*Battery*
The remote coded key is powered by its own internal battery. If this battery fails, the remote coded key reader can power the key when it is inserted into the ignition switch and turned ON or to the start position.


----------

